# Where your bike was made...



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw another thread that alluded to this topic. Since it's often a bit of a debate point, I figured I'd post this as a merely informative/interesting bit-o-reading. Yes, it's a bit long, but it reads pretty quickly. If you don't have the time, just scan the list and find your brand (unless it's a tiny garage brand - then it's probably not on the list).

copied from http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328

The information contained in this report comes primarily from Bicycle Retailer and Industry News' Factory and Suppliers Guide, published annually in October. Bicycle Retailer and Industry News is the definitive trade publication in the bicycle industry. Other sources of information include trade show and factory visits, technical writers in the cycling media, and bicycle company employees who wish to remain anonymous.

Some bike companies have a few secrets. And one of those secrets is where your bike is made or who actually made it. The bike companies like it that way because many of them rely upon the same factories to build their bikes!

The big picture is pretty clear: around 95% of the bikes sold in the U.S. are made in China or Taiwan by a handful of manufacturers of which Giant is the largest.

Generally speaking, low to mid level bikes are made in China and mid to high level bikes are made in Taiwan. The exception is carbon; many manufacturers use Chinese manufacturers to make their carbon frames - even their high-end racing frames.

When it comes to knowing where your bike is made, shouldn't it be as easy as looking at the sticker on your bike or what is printed on the box in which your bike came? After all, how confusing can a label that says "Made in the USA" or "Made in France" or "Made in Italy" be?

Well - in a word - very. It is very confusing because your definition of "made in" is different from the bike industry's definition.

A typical rule of thumb is that the country claiming origin has to add 60% or more of the value of the final product.

For example, you and I can import an unpainted carbon fiber racing frame from China to Spain which will ultimately retail for $4,000 with Shimano components in the United States.

The frame and fork may only cost $200 from the Chinese manufacturer. In Spain, we will paint, decal, assemble, and box the bike for shipping to the U.S.

Our cost to paint, decal, assemble, and box might be $300 and the cost of the components might be another $800.

So is this bike "Made in China" or "Made in Spain?" According to the bike industry's definition, the bike is made in Spain. The sticker will say "Made in Spain" as will the shipping box to the United States because over 60% of the value will be added in Spain.

Let's say we take the same frame and have the Chinese manufacturer paint it, decal it, assemble it into a bicycle, and ship it to Spain. When we ship it to the United States, the label will have to say "Made in China."

Perhaps the best way to eliminate the confusion is for the bicycle industry to follow the lead of the automobile industry and tell the end consumer the countries of origin of all aspects of the bicycle.

After all, if you are led to believe by a bunch of marketing people that your bike was handmade in Spain when it was actually mass-produced in a Chinese factory, would you buy that bike? Maybe - but you wouldn't pay a premium for it.

With these things in mind, here is an alphabetical brand by brand run down of some key bike brands sold in the U.S. along with a few bits of trivia.

Bianchi - As I was writing this, it occurred to me that Bianchi and Schwinn have remarkably similar histories. Both were turn-of-the-century family-owned companies, manufactured their own bicycles, were popular brands in their respective countries, fell upon hard times, were eventually sold, moved substantially all of their production to Asia, and have seen a resurgence in the past few years under new owners!

In 1996, Bianchi was sold to a Swedish conglomerate (now known as Cycleurope1) whereas Schwinn went through several owners before winding up with Pacific in 2001.2

Under Cycleurope, which owns 11 bicycle brands,3 much of the bicycle production shifted from Italy to Asia, with the exception of some final bicycle assembly (i.e., Asian frames assembled into complete bicycles) and limited high-end production.

Let me take a minute and address Reparto Corse bicycles, because their "Made in Italy" sticker is a source of confusion.

The historic Treviglio factory - a monstrosity of a thing which used to house much of Bianchi's manufacturing before it shifted to Asia - has a section dedicated to Reparto Corse. It used to be that Reparto Corse (RC) meant the race department where high-end bikes were made. Now it is used as sort of a branding logo to identify the upper-end bikes that get the RC design and marketing treatment.

Many of the RC bikes have a "Made in Italy" sticker, which usually means assembled in Italy using a frame made in Asia. For example, the carbon RC frames are made by Advanced International Multitech (a Taiwanese carbon manufacturer of bike parts, baseball bats, golf shafts, arrows, fishing poles, etc.) and the aluminum frames are made by Taiwan Hodaka.

There are some frames still welded at Treviglio. My understanding is that the aluminum frames with carbon rears are either welded there or, at least, bonded there. I also understand that the frames with foam injection have the injection process completed there, even if the frames come from Asia.

Although Taiwan Hodaka manufacturers many of Bianchi's U.S. models, Fairly and Giant have manufactured for Bianchi in the past.

Cannondale - Aluminum Cannondales are made in the U.S. Cannondale, which was owned by founder Joe Montgomery and his son Scott. Cannondale is now owned by its key investment fund after experiencing financial problems. Cannondale's market share appears to have diminished but stabilized.

According to Bicycle Retailer and Industry News in June 2007, low-end Cannondales are made in Taiwan - probably by Fritz-jou. Others are welded and painted in Taiwan then sent to the US for assembly. The Synapse is made by Top Key.

In February 2008, Dorel Industries announced the acquisition of Cannondale and Sugoi clothing in an all-cash transaction of $190 million to $200 million. Dorel purchased Pacific Cycle (Schwinn, Mongoose, and GT Bicycle brands) in 2004.

Cervelo - Cervelo is a Canadian company. Bikes are made in Asia and assembled in Canada. Cervelo R3 is made in China

Colnago - In 1944, when Ernesto Colnago served as a 12-year old apprentice in the shop of Dante Fumagalli, did he have any idea he would become the most famous of all Italian frame builders?

Colnago is, perhaps, the most coveted of all professional-quality bicycle brands - just look at the pages of VeloNews or Pro Cycling and see how many professional riders race on Colnagos!

Frames are still hand-made in Italy, except for three entry level aluminum models made in Taiwan (probably by Giant) and the carbon CLX, which is also made in Taiwan.4

De Rosa - De Rosa is an Italian company that is one of the Italian "big three" that includes Colnago and Pinarello. Ugo De Rosa, along with his sons, have been building bikes for over 50 years. As far as I know, all bikes are made in Italy.

Ducati - Bianchi has announced a licensing agreement with Ducati to produce a line of bikes with the Ducati name. It is my understanding that the frames will be sourced from Asia with the final assembly at Treviglio.

Felt - Felt was started by motocross guru Jim Felt. All production comes from Asia.

Fisher - Gary Fisher is the "godfather" of mountain bikes. After struggling with his own bicycle company, he sold his brand to Trek Bicycle Company. Still involved in designing and marketing his brand, Gary is a popular figure at bicycle industry events. He's sort of a cult figure with an unmatched sense of fashion! Fisher bikes are made in Asia, except for the full-suspension rigs (which are made in Wisconsin).

Fuji - Fuji is now owned by Ideal, who manufacturers most of their bikes. Ideal is one of the key Taiwanese manufacturers along with Giant and Merida. Ideal also manufactures for other brands. Topkey of China manufacturers Fuji's carbon frames.

Giant - You may have ridden a bicycle made by Giant without knowing it! Giant is the world's largest bicycle manufacturer with factories in Taiwan, China, and Europe. Giant, a Taiwanese company started in 1972, manufacturers their own bikes - including the carbon bikes, which is unique in the industry (i.e., most other brands utilize other manufacturers such as Advanced or Martec).

In addition to making their own bikes, Giant also makes, or has made, bikes for many other prominent brands, including Trek, Specialized, Schwinn, and Bianchi. Giant's claim to fame is that they have the most sophisticated and efficient manufacturing facilities in the bicycle industry.

A bit of trivia is that Giant owns 30% of Hodaka, a key Taiwanese supplier for many brands such as Bianchi.5

Giant also sponsors the T-Mobile professional cycling team.

Haro - a California BMX company started in 1977 by Bob Haro. All production comes from Asia. Haro owns the Masi brand. Kenstone, with factories in Tawan and China, is a key supplier.

Jamis - Jamis is the house brand of G. Joannou Cycle, a long-time distributor of bicycles and accessories. The bicycles are designed in the U.S. and sourced from Asia.

Kestrel - Kestrel, an early pioneer in carbon frames, introduced the first production non-lugged carbon frame in 1986. Originally, frames were manufactured in California. In recent years, production shifted to Asia. The frames appear to be made by Martec.

Kona - a California company with all production from Asia. Kona, founded in 1988, is a very small company similar in size to Marin. Fairly and Hodaka in Taiwan are key suppliers.

Kuota - Kuota frames are made in Taiwan by Martec, the same manufacturer that makes Kestrel frames. Kuota is a creation of Sintema, an Italian manufacturer of components. Basically, they designed the frames, had the frames manufactured in Taiwan, and marketed the brand heavily in the U.S., Western Europe, and Australia. Kuota has been a successful brand launch in a very short period of time.

LeMond - Greg LeMond is the first American to win the Tour de France, winning in 1986, 1989, and 1990. LeMond also won three World Championships and the Tour DuPont. His career was cut short by lead poisoning from a hunting accident. LeMond's early bikes were made by Roberto Bilatto in Italy and distributed by a now-defunct company named Ten Speed Drive Imports. The Bilatto-made frames are somewhat collectible.

After an attempt to have an independent bike company, LeMond licensed his brand to Trek Bicycle Company.6 Trek now designs and markets his bikes, which are made in Asia except for the spine bikes featuring OCLV carbon (which are made in Wisconsin).

A bit of LeMond trivia is that he helped develop the first aerobar with Scott and used it in his amazing come-from-behind victory in the 1989 Tour de France.7

Litespeed - Starting in the 1980's, Litespeed was a pioneer in titanium frame building. As their reputation grew, a steady stream of cycling legends came to Litespeed for their titanium expertise. For many years, Litespeed built frames for famous brands such as DeRosa, Merckx, Basso, LeMond, Tommassini, and others.8

Litespeed was, for a period of time, the largest manufacturer of high-end bicycles in the world. All bikes, including the Merlin brand that they own, are made in Tennessee except for the carbon Pavia (which has been discontinued). The Quintana Roo brand is also owned by Litespeed but is made in Asia.

Look - Look is a French company with frames made in France and Asia. Look is also a leading pedal brand.

Marin - a California company with production from Asia, except for a handful of high-end models. Marin is a very small company similar in size to Kona. Key Asian suppliers are A-Pro, Fairly, and Sunrise.

Masi - Faliero Masi was, in my opinion, the "grandfather" of all Italian frame builders, serving as inspiration to famous frame builders like Ernesto Colnago. Faliero sold his company to Americans in the early 70's. Since then, the brand has had several owners including Schwinn! At present, the Masi brand is owned by Haro (the California BMX company)9 and the bikes are made in Asia.

One of my favorite frames was a made-in-Italy Nuovo Strada that I bought from Cumberland Transit in the 80's. Unfortunately, it was stolen in the 90's!

Alberto Masi, Faliero's son, still hand-makes the traditional Masi frames in the shadow of the Vigorelli Velodrome in Milan. Unfortunately, these frames - due the licensing of the Masi name to Haro - are not sold in the U.S. under the Masi name. Instead, these frames are sold in the U.S. under the "Milano" name.10

Merlin - see Litespeed.

Olmo - Olmo is a prominent brand in Italy. Traditionally, Olmo has been made in Italy. I don't have any information on whether any models are made in Asia.

Orbea - Orbea is one of the two large Spanish bicycle manufacturers. It is sort of like Spain's version of Trek or Schwinn. Bikes are produced in Spain and Asia. High-end carbon frames are made in Asia and "finished" (i.e., painted) in Spain.

From Bicycle Retailer and Industry News:

Orbea builds aluminum frames in-house. Carbon fiber frame production, which accounts for half of its road bikes, up from 20 percent just three years ago, is outsourced to such Chinese specialists as Martec.

But unlike many bike makers who are content to tweak stock factory frames, Orbea does all of its carbon fiber frame design, engineering and prototyping in-house. It builds its own molds for new frames and assembles several dozen prototypes before handing off manufacturing instructions to China.

"We need to keep and develop our own knowledge of composites and carbon fiber, and then to find someone who can work with us to build what we want them to build," Joseba Arizaga (Orbea's marketing manager) said. "We make the molds, the first frames, everything here in Orbea. Then, when we are ready to do mass production, we send the instructions to Asia." 11

Pinarello - This Italian company has been producing world-class frames since the 1950's. Pinarello - along with Colnago and DeRosa - is one of the Italian "big three." You can visit their website, pinarello.com, for a nice history of the company.

Some frames are now made in Taiwan, including the aluminum Galileo. I haven't been able to confirm this, but apparently the carbon frames are made in Asia then shipped to Italy for painting and assembly.

Raleigh - A few years ago, the U.S. management team, headed by former Murray exec Bill Austin, bought Raleigh from its U.K. owners. Headquartered in Kent, Washington, production comes from Asia, with key suppliers being Kinesis and A-Pro.

Schwinn - Schwinn was for many years the largest American brand. All bicycles were made domestically until the late 80's.

In 1985, Schwinn management called mountain bikes a "fad" - oops.12 After two bankruptcies, Schwinn is now owned by Pacific, who also owns GT, Mongoose, and the Pacific (and some other brands). Pacific is headquartered in Madison, Wisconsin.

Under Pacific's ownership, the Schwinn brand is returning to prominence. Pacific sells more bicycles than any other brand in North America. However, that includes Pacific brands sold at WalMart, Target, etc.13

The bikes sold in the U.S. are made in Asia, many by Giant.

Scott USA - Scott got its start in Sun Valley, Idaho, when Ed Scott developed the first aluminum ski pole in 1958. In the 80's, Scott developed a bike line.

Eventually, Scott pulled out of the U.S. market and focused on Europe, where Scott is headquartered.14

After an absence of several years, Scott has returned to the U.S. market under the direction of Scott Montgomery of Cannondale fame. Although the company is headquartered in Switzerland, production comes from Asia, with key suppliers being Hodaka and Giant.

Serotta - Serotta is a U.S. manufacturer of high-end bicycles. It competes with Seven and Waterford and is of similar size to Waterford.

Seven - Seven is America's number one custom bicycle brand. Seven Cycles was founded by Rob Vandermark in early 1997.

Rob, previously head of R&D at Merlin Metalworks, decided to branch out on his own and develop a company to build high-end titanium and steel frames. He also wanted to offer the rider custom geometry, without extra charges and long lead times. So Rob assembled a team of experienced craftspeople who all shared a common goal: To build the highest quality, most innovative frames, and therefore provide the cyclist with the best riding experience possible.

All bikes are hand-made in Watertown, Massachusetts.

Specialized - Started in 1974 by Mike Sinyard, Specialized has enjoyed a long-standing reputation for being a leading bicycle design and marketing company.

Several years ago, Merida (a Taiwanese manufacturer) bought a substantial interest in Specialized. Although Specialized is still headquartered in California under the leadership of founder Mike Sinyard, all bikes are made in Asia. Key Asian suppliers are Merida, Ideal, and Giant.

Time - Time produces what is arguably the most advanced carbon frame in the world and all frames are hand-made in France, even the entry level frames.

Trek - It's hard to believe that America's largest bicycle brand had humble beginnings in a barn! Yet in 1976, Dick Burke - with an investment of $25,000 - started making bicycle frames in a little red barn near Madison, Wisconsin. By 1980, Trek built their first manufacturing plant in Wisconsin and the rest, as they say, is history!15

After many years of making its own bicycles in the U.S., Trek moved entry and mid level bicycle manufacturing to Asia.

In 1992, Trek introduced its proprietary OCLV carbon process (Optimum Compaction Low Void) which is still used in its handmade carbon frames. All OCLV carbon frames - road and mountain - are still made in Waterloo, Wisconsin. The all-carbon 5000 (which does not feature OCLV) is made in Asia.

Worldwide, Trek is the second largest bicycle company after Giant (of the brands sold only in bicycle stores). They are one of the most sought-after brands by U.S. dealers because of their strong commitment to brick and mortar bicycle stores (i.e., the brand cannot be sold mail order or over the Internet) and because of their dealer-friendly policies.

Trek owns (or licenses) Fisher, LeMond, Klein, and Bontrager.

Tommasini - Tommasini is a small Italian frame builder in Grosseto, Italy, of similar size to Seven, Waterford, and Serotta. Much of Tommasini's production is exported out of Italy, with their largest markets being the U.S., Germany, and Japan. In September 2006, Irio Tommasini's nieces took over U.S. distribution and are relaunching the brand in the U.S.16

Waterford - Waterford is America's number one steel custom bicycle brand. All bikes are hand-made in Waterford, Wisconsin.

In the late 1970's, a young rider, designer and builder named Marc Muller was hired by the Schwinn Bicycle Company. He brought the experience and innovation from his own framebuilding enterprise and took charge of building the Paramounts, the dominant brand of American-build racing bicycles.

In the early 1980's, Marc moved the Paramount factory to Waterford, Wisconsin and continued building elite bicycles and also created a cycling design laboratory.

Marc and his staff introduced a number of key innovations including oversized tubing (one of the most significant advances in frame design), 26" wheels, cast-in cable guides and a patented full suspension system. These advances allowed them to design and build bikes for National and World champions such as Ned Overand, Marc Allen, Mike Engleman, Tom Prehn and many others.

In 1993, Marc Muller and Richard Schwinn, great-grandson of Ignaz Schwinn, bought the Paramount factory and renamed it Waterford Precision Cycles.17

Marc is now one of the most respected bike designers in the entire bicycle industry. And Waterford, with a one hundred year heritage in bicycle manufacturing, continues to make a winning, world class frames one at a time.

Waterford is 90 minutes north of Chicago. If you visit Chicago, feel free to call for a factory tour.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Interesting, but longgggggg!!!


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

and out of date...that was posted up about 2 years ago. there's been even more erosion since then, most notably Cannondale


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

*At home!*

In my basement, in my house. The tubing is True Temper, and I'm guessing it's made in America, but I'm not 100%.

Drew


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Proudly made by me..........Asheville, NC. The tubing is mostly TrueTemper from Henry James. I also get tubing from Nova Cycles and a little help from my friends.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

The two bikes I currently own (well, the frames at least) were made in Minnesota. The bike I have on order (well, the frame at least) is being made in Alaska (the hubs are made by Hadley, which also means they’re in the U.S.A.).


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

That was far too long to read.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

and I thought I was the one with loquacious tendencies..

Didnt read it but hope it doesnt have anything to do with asia (china) bashing.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Moozh said:


> and I thought I was the one with loquacious tendencies..
> 
> Didnt read it but hope it doesnt have anything to do with asia (china) bashing.


No China bashing per se, just info on where they're made. And no' I didn't type all that out. Lo loquacious tendencies here, just ctrl-c ctrl-v.


----------



## peterhaslund (Jun 20, 2011)

*Merida owner*

Hi. Thoroughly enjoyed reading your piece, even if it was a tad over the top. Seems only fitting for this setting. Just wondering if you think there might be a rub off of design from Specialized to Merida? Used to own a stumpjumper, that is, felt awfully akin to my Merida FLX frame...


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks to me like ALL of that was just to boost Waterford Bike's P.R. :skep:
It left off another very well known, but small, company that is 100% U.S.A. made.
But maybe it would have taken away from the List's hidden goal of trying to display Waterford as  A "only" U.S.A. made bike against all others; portraying it above the rest.
Butt this was informative and thank you very much for this.
P.S. - Waterford bikes  ummmm are kinda bleghhhh.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I didn't even see Diamondback in there. A formerly USA-made bike company that's gone overseas.

My 11yr old midrange Diamondback hardtail has a Made in USA sticker on it. It's not a great frame, but it surprised me even then that it was a ~$500 bike made in the USA.

My Stumpy was made in Taiwan. No surprise there. It has served me well for the past several years.

I only hope to be able to afford a bike from a boutique builder in a couple years.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

santa cruz....bonny doon to be exact....


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

2009 Cannondale Rize - one of the last "made in USA" Cannondale bikes
1998 Gary Fisher HKEK - USA
2010 Windsor Knight - Taiwan


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> I didn't even see Diamondback in there. A formerly USA-made bike company that's gone overseas.
> 
> My 11yr old midrange Diamondback hardtail has a Made in USA sticker on it. It's not a great frame, but it surprised me even then that it was a ~$500 bike made in the USA.
> 
> ...


I think diamondbacks are made by Kinesis today. :thumbsup:


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

The only Canadian company I can see on the list is Cervelo, makes me sad as that's all road bikes and there's a rich history of Canadian MTB companies. Banshee, Brodie, Devinci, Cove, Rocky Mountain, Norco... I have to be missing a few.

I know some are Taiwan made (Banshee), Rocky Mountain still makes a few bikes here (Vertex)... not sure about the others though.


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

Not in the USA! Cannondale.....They were!!


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry, I just do not have the time to read all of the original post.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

tpm7 said:


> The only Canadian company I can see on the list is Cervelo, makes me sad as that's all road bikes and there's a rich history of Canadian MTB companies. Banshee, Brodie, Devinci, Cove, Rocky Mountain, Norco... I have to be missing a few.
> 
> I know some are Taiwan made (Banshee), Rocky Mountain still makes a few bikes here (Vertex)... not sure about the others though.


Cove steel frames are made in Taiwan 
Cove aluminium frames are made in Canada
Cove titanium frames are made in the USA

Norco frames are made in Taiwan or China

Devinci, I read that someone found a Made in Vietnam sticker on their bike, they are probably mostly made in Taiwan or China but some might still be made in Canada.

Brodie frames are made in Taiwan, maybe some are made in China.


----------



## HillCountryRider (Jun 11, 2011)

Lynskey made in Tenn. Jamis Dragon, China I guess? 

This conversation reminds me of when I was a teen ( old guy here ) and I bought a Japenese tranistor radio. Made in Japan was considered equal to cheap and junk. From what understand, manufacturing in China is far more advanced then here. iPhone anyone?


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

How about Intense, and Santa Cruz?

Are they both truly made in the USA?

How about Foes Racing ?


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

My Turner 5 Spot was made here in the good ol' USA. My Bianchi was made in Italy. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Of the four bikes that are ready to ride:

2005 Titus Moto Lite-Portland, OR Built by Kinesis(wifes)
2006 Rocky Mountain Slayer 30-Van, BC Welder's name has faded from the build sticker
2010 Ventana El Ciclon-Rancho Cordova, CA Sherwood Gibson
2010 Coconino Cruiser-Flag, AZ Steve Garro


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

i'm proud to say my DH bike was made in the usa! Ventana el Cuervo....good bike @ a good price. and i've got "electric sex welds" 
my trail bike, Jamis, of course was made in Asia somewhere.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Made in Canada or a combo of Canada and the US.

Canada - 2006 Rocky Mountain Slayer 50
Canada / USA - 2009 Knolly Delirium-T
Canada / USA - 2010 Knolly Delirium

michael


----------



## doctorZ (Jul 23, 2007)

*mine are handmade in Quebec*

to asnwer your thread mines are Handmade in Quebec canada
Hi everyone,

My name is Francois Gagnon,(aka Dr Z) ive been in this sport since i was 17 years old , and since the last 3 years i decided to go all the way by building my own Dh bike , and nowaday im trying to make this my sideline ( a hobby of somewhat profitable venue ) so far ive build a lot of bike and experiment until i came up with a winning combination of something simple maintenance free , flex free, and very very solid , something that would not snap in your face after a 45 foot long jump,
here my creation going from the most recent to the oldest


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

All of my current rides are from Taiwan. (Fisher Mt Tam, DBR Vertex, ParkPre 825/925, Mongoose IBOC Zero G) They are also all about 15 years old, so this is not a new development.

I have a Stumpy M2 frame that was actually made in the USA. but it's too small for me.

I also have s Steel Stumpy, which is Japanese. Again, too small for me.

The Chinese are actually using our machines, our manufacturing engineers, and our process control. As well as our designs. It's only the cheap labor that we're after.

Still, I'd like to see a resurgence of mass market USA made items. I've always kind of though that if someone set up a line of robotic welders, and manufacturing cells with 5 axis machines, if we couldn't compete on price.


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> My 11yr old midrange Diamondback hardtail has a Made in USA sticker on it.


:lol: How much do ya wanna bet that sticker was made in China? :lol:

haha I kidd I kidd.  But it probably was.


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> How about Intense, and Santa Cruz?
> 
> Are they both truly made in the USA?
> 
> How about Foes Racing ?


Yes and Yes

However Santa Cruz did start importing, not all but, some of their bikes from overseas some years ago.

Intense is 100% U.S.A. until November. They will start importing Carbon frames only from China.
http://www.pe.com/business/local/stories/PE_Biz_D_intense09.3783dc5.html


----------



## Magickiller88 (Jun 30, 2011)

Raleigh came out in the U.K. My 2010 Raleigh Talus 29er came from the U.K i think? Maybe China or Taiwan,


----------



## jpedders (Jul 7, 2011)

Giant MCM-990, Made in Taiwan.


----------



## canuckbiker (May 26, 2010)

I am almost positive my 2003 Devinci Phantom was only assembled in Canada...not sure where the frame was made...

~Andrew


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

My bike was made when a young, diseased prostitute was seduced and made love to by Satan. 6 months, 6 days and 6 hours later, out came an aluminum SS rigid with skinny tires, cantilever brakes and a wide, orange handlebar.


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Haro didn't start manufacturing bikes until 82 w/ Torker.

He was only doing artwork, and making number plates in 77... company originated in 77... bikes produced in 82-mid 84 in the US by Torker... then in Taiwan after that.

I have a couple US, Torker made Haro Freestylers... just thought I'd throw that info out there. Has nothing to do with MTB, but just a bit of trivia I guess. 

Oh, and my Gary Fisher was made in Taiwan.


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

Interesting read, but no great surprise. Not that it matters, but my Homegrown and C-dale R500 were both made in the US.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

My Klein-Chehalis, Washington.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

My 07 Iron Horse MK III has a nice big "Made in Taiwan" sticker under the bottom bracket. To bad they're defunct, great frame...


----------

